# E36 M3 S52 engine versions - ?



## Dennis33 (Nov 4, 2003)

I own a 1999 M Coupe.

I am helping my son look for a E36 M3, but I want to get one that has the latest version of the S52 engine upgrades. 

Did they make the final S52 engine upgrades in 1996?

If not, what year?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

For the US market, I believe all S52 engines were the same from 1996 through 2000.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

There was only one S52 in the U.S. market. It's the same for all '96 - '99 M3s, and for all M Coupes/Roadsters until the S54 models came out. If there were any changes, they were not significant (eg minor parts supercessions).

The US '95 M3 engine was named S50 Actually, more like S50USB30, or something like that, and technically the '96+ E36 M3 engine was the S52USB32.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, does anyone know when they changed the water pump? Not that it matters all that much - mine went at about 40k miles with the metal impeller. That's the only part I can think of off the top of my head that I would worry about.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

rwg said:


> Just out of curiousity, does anyone know when they changed the water pump? Not that it matters all that much - mine went at about 40k miles with the metal impeller. That's the only part I can think of off the top of my head that I would worry about.


Not sure when the change was, but I wouldn't trust any BMW water pump for an E36 M3 to last more than 60k. I would say replace it every 40-60k as normal maintenance.

Other parts to watch: radiator, thermostat housing, and shocks. None of those last more than 60k miles as well.


----------

